

Ask HN: How to move to the USA and find cofounders - alexk

Hi all, I live in a city that is far from being the startup hub, what is even worse, is the fact that it is really far from being in USA as well. On the other hand, I live with startup ideas in my mind, (started one and failed, started the next one. ). So I definitely need to move closer to the place where the air is full of new ideas, ventures and what is more important, the place where I can find people that are eager to take a risk, are willing to innovate and work really hard. Have anyone succeeded to do that? I appreciate if you folks share your personal experience, success and failure stories.
======
davidw
Look for similar conversations here in the past. It's quite difficult to just
"move to the US", so you're probably better off either finding a better place
where you are... You risk spending so much energy with the immigration
bullshit that you will get distracted from working.

Of course you could come on a tourist visa, hang around a bit and just see
what comes up, but being able to stay without a job is not easy, and if you
get a job, you won't have much time for a startup.

~~~
shykes
A good summary of what to fix in the US immigration system.

